# Major Problems with newly released Acer X35 and Asus ROG SWIFT PG35VQ. Nvidia, Acer and Asus are silent about it.



## SystemMechanic (Aug 23, 2019)

These monitors cost a lot and are targeted for the ultimate G Sync expirience but they seems to have a major flaw and Nvidia and the manufacturers are completely silent about it.

I am hoping that @W1zzard can do something with this info to spread awareness.

It was first brought to light by PCMonitors.info during the review of the X35 predator. Starts a few seconds after the tomb raider scene.









 ( also discussed in comments under the video)

First PG35VQ user reported similar problem: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ASUS/comments/ctd1y3
 You can clearly see the backlight turning on and off and some vertical lines showing up.

Second PG35VQ User : 







 9tThis one might eb different)

X34 user issue : (a more detailed description and how to replicate it all the time)
















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR6Q2atokIw

So Nvidia was aware of this, according to PC Monitors and the newer Driver was supposed to fix this, however the gamescom driver showed up and the problem was not fixed.

This is unacceptable.

They pulled a similar stunt with previous x27 and Pg27UQ monitors, which had Black crush at 144Hz, they silently updated firmware in newer models and promised a firmware update that users can apply themselves by 2018. its almost Late 2019 and this Firmware tool is nowhere to be found.

here is the press release:

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwi704uo1pfkAhWaXCsKHVKABFwQFjABegQIAhAB&url=https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1036750/&usg=AOvVaw2274mqusyS8CjskkRjVce2


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 23, 2019)

It's a freaking joke, you pay that much for a display and face such issues. People should demand refunds and not bother with waiting for potential fixes.


----------



## SystemMechanic (Aug 23, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> It's a freaking joke, you pay that much for a display and face such issues. People should demand refunds and not bother with waiting for potential fixes.


These monitors r kinda worth the price, atleast for me but they are really lacking in supporting them which is the major issue.

They should be offering onsite service.

It took me 8 months, from Jan to Aug 2019 To get a refund on my faulty PG27UQ, which had the early firmware problems and later the fan was spinning at full speed making 80db of noise! plus I had like 20 dead pixels show up. The HDR and 4k expirience was amazing until it worked.

I as thinking on buying the pg35vq with the refund as it costs the same here, but then I found out about this.  Just like last time They are all being silent about it. I am hoping that media picks this up to show how bad the support is for G SYNC ULTIMATE.


----------



## Frick (Aug 23, 2019)

A faulty monitor is a faulty monitor. We have warranties for a reason and I really don't see why anyone should wait for a magical firmware fix.

Also, is this confirmed to be an actual big problem or is it just a few people having problems?



SystemMechanic said:


> They should be offering onsite service.



Someone probably will, if you pay for it.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 23, 2019)

SystemMechanic said:


> These monitors r kinda worth the price, atleast for me but they are really lacking in supporting them which is the major issue.
> 
> They should be offering onsite service.
> 
> ...


And you paid how much for PG27UQ? $2500? This is unacceptable.


----------



## SystemMechanic (Aug 23, 2019)

Frick said:


> A faulty monitor is a faulty monitor. We have warranties for a reason and I really don't see why anyone should wait for a magical firmware fix.
> 
> Also, is this confirmed to be an actual big problem or is it just a few people having problems?
> 
> ...



It confirmed to Affect PG35VQ and Acer Predator X35 according to PC Monitors, it effects the panel/Gsync module these 2 monitors use. Its looks really bad when 8/10 games do it and the scanlines look really bad for $3000 monitor.

I posted this here hoping TPU editors can do more investigation and publish about it so nvidia stops abandoning customers.

Even with the 2080Ti 's dying issue, Nvidia never released a statement until it was widespread in the media. These monitors are super low volume so the changes of a lot of people complaining is very very low.

But its not right to dis customers like this when they are spending thousands to buy something.



Chomiq said:


> And you paid how much for PG27UQ? $2500? This is unacceptable.



was $3499 AUD yeah. I got all of it back tho. PG35VQ is $3599 here. I really cant go back to non HDR monitors after experiencing them, The x27 dropped to $1999 here but I have been wanting to get the Pg35VQ because of smart fan control and 1440p for higher frame rate. However Acer is $3999 and doesnt have smart fan control , PC centric talks about the fan issue in his review of the X35 and it sounds very similar to what i experienced with the PG27UQ until it went bust.


----------



## Frick (Aug 23, 2019)

SystemMechanic said:


> It confirmed to Affect PG35VQ and Acer Predator X35 according to PC Monitors, it effects the panel/Gsync module these 2 monitors use. Its looks really bad when 8/10 games do it and the scanlines look really bad for $3000 monitor.
> 
> I posted this here hoping TPU editors can do more investigation and publish about it so nvidia stops abandoning customers.
> 
> ...



Price is frankly irrelevant, unless it's specifically stated that something like on site service is included, which it isn't. And how many are "many" in this context? And does it affect _all_ monitors of those make and models?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 23, 2019)

Sometimes the bleeding edge of technology leaves you bleeding on the edge of insanity.
You have to understand that at this price point you're paying a premium to be a BETA tester.
You beta test at $3500 and 2 years later I get to buy the fully functional tested version for $500.
Nobody is putting this into print because you are literally getting what you paid for.

If they did it would devolve very quickly into people referencing stuff like the "Fire Festival" and basically saying you're getting what you deserve..etc.

It is what it is.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 23, 2019)

Not to mention, paying $3500 for a freaking monitor would buy you next day D2D service in case anything goes wrong with it.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 23, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> You have to understand that at this price point you're paying a premium to be a BETA tester.


That would be fine if we were talking about some minor technological shortcomings or compromises of a new technology/panel/whatever. This amount of flickering makes it unusable and should be considered defective.
The more you pay for product, the stricter you should be with its quality level, early adopter tech or not.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 23, 2019)

SystemMechanic said:


> It confirmed to Affect PG35VQ and Acer Predator X35 according to PC Monitors, it effects the panel/Gsync module these 2 monitors use. Its looks really bad when 8/10 games do it and the scanlines look really bad for $3000 monitor.
> 
> I posted this here hoping TPU editors can do more investigation and publish about it so nvidia stops abandoning customers.
> 
> ...



You spotted a trend you dont like and yet continue to give them attention and money.

Get a refund. Simple as that. Its the only thing that counts in business: money. Promises of firmware to fix it are two bridges too far already. It should be released in a fully working condition, end of story.

Asus and Nv simply have no excuse yet you buy their nonsense anyway because 'the monitor is worth it'... apparently its not, after all, is it?

Oh and on top of that, when the money is returned you can always buy the same model once the problems are fixed. And you get the interest on that money too, instead of a company that is not delivering - even that should be enough on bare principle IMO.



jmcslob said:


> paying a premium to be a BETA tester.
> You beta test at $3500



No, just no. This is not some hard to reproduce bug, its a firmware problem and/or hardware problem. And the product does not work as advertised, nor does it carry a beta sticker. This is not sone iterative piece of software like a game... dont confuse the two.

Earky adopting is one thing, paying for a product that doesnt work as it should is just refundable. There is nothing else to it nor should there be.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 23, 2019)

It truly astonishes me they can sell this garbage for thousands of dollars. And even more so that people are buying it.

Never buy the absolute top of the line of anything, this isn't some peasant advice, I really mean it. The more expensive and cutting edge it is, the lower the volume they sell and the less incentive from the manufacturer to fix anything wrong with it.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 23, 2019)

This reminds me of the state of current LGA 3647 boards, I know someone who's had three DOA dominus boards and asus are still "looking into it" with tons of users reporting plenty of issues.


----------



## SystemMechanic (Aug 23, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Sometimes the bleeding edge of technology leaves you bleeding on the edge of insanity.
> You have to understand that at this price point you're paying a premium to be a BETA tester.
> You beta test at $3500 and 2 years later I get to buy the fully functional tested version for $500.
> Nobody is putting this into print because you are literally getting what you paid for.
> ...



Yes BETA testing is fine, but not actually admitting the issue to customers and refusing tot tell them if a fix will be out or not is unacceptable when you actually paid and purchased the product.



Frick said:


> Price is frankly irrelevant, unless it's specifically stated that something like on site service is included, which it isn't. And how many are "many" in this context? And does it affect _all_ monitors of those make and models?



it affects the particular panel and gsync module, These are only used in x35 and PG35VQ. So all of them should be effected. Also the PG35VQ isnt technically out. No one has stock. My guess is only 4-5 units shipped to customers worldwide.



Vya Domus said:


> It truly astonishes me they can sell this garbage for thousands of dollars. And even more so that people are buying it.
> 
> Never buy the absolute top of the line of anything, this isn't some peasant advice, I really mean it. The more expensive and cutting edge it is, the lower the volume they sell and the less incentive from the manufacturer to fix anything wrong with it.



Well the visual facility you get is totally worth it, i have seen many HDR Tv's and nothing comes close to these unless OLED which have burn in. TV's r also way too big for desks.

I dont know if you get good after service for buying something like a Ferrari but you definitely dont for buying these G SYNC ultimate monitors and its a huge issue to people who are legitimately interested in buying them for the extra visuals you get.

the problem/issue here is that stuff is being sold with major issues and they are not communicating with their customers.. This is just plain wrong and Evil. This crap even happened with Acer x24 model where it has banding issue and was only fixable by firmware flashing.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 23, 2019)

SystemMechanic said:


> This is just plain wrong and Evil.



So what do you want? A reality check, or a topic to keep complaining about it?

If you want social media shitstorm, Reddit is that way. Meanwhile, anyone with two brain cells gets a refund seeing such issues. I mean seriously. Come on. Do you really have to wonder why manufacturers can keep pulling stunts like these? Its because of people like you...

Sry for direct delivery, but I hope this gets the message through to you.

And ehh, bottom line, you'd have been better off with 1500 bucks for an OLED TV with decent input lag  You could buy two, burn one up and still come out winning.


----------



## SystemMechanic (Sep 2, 2019)

Update to this problem, a couple more users have this issue. Still waiting for Nvidia, Acer and Asus. I find it hard to believe that none of them came across this issue when almost every user has it.



*





						X35 flickering(Acer X35 monitor)
					

I've noticed some flickering when playing games with my new X35 monitor. The flickering only happens in certain spots of certain games.




					community.acer.com
				




Acer support is like 'use lower overclock'*


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 2, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> It's a freaking joke, you pay that much for a display and face such issues. People should demand refunds and not bother with waiting for potential fixes.



LinusTechTips Linus has this monitor, given to him for free, and he showed the glowing haze on Steam's dark background with HDR turned on, oof... something tells me they will never be able to truly get HDR right on high refresh gaming monitors.

on-topic... yeah that has to be frustrating being so expensive... I'm currently rocking a 21:9 200hz ultrawide, but its a budget one at $299 2560 x 1080 30"  I like it so far... some games refuse to launch at this resolution, a bit frustrating, but its ok, I just will play games that benefit from 21:9 on this monitor, and then go back to my laptop screen for games that refuse to launch



Vayra86 said:


> So what do you want? A reality check, or a topic to keep complaining about it?
> 
> If you want social media shitstorm, Reddit is that way. Meanwhile, anyone with two brain cells gets a refund seeing such issues. I mean seriously. Come on. Do you really have to wonder why manufacturers can keep pulling stunts like these? Its because of people like you...
> 
> ...


 
and yes, we as citizens of the USA or EU have legal right to refund within 14 days of purchase no matter what, so people should learn to test their products more often and decide if it meets their standards or not, and if not, refund. this is beneficial to the free markets, yet requires government intervention, its one of the few and weird symbiosis effects that take place between the two systems


----------



## Blejd (Sep 2, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> LinusTechTips Linus has this monitor, given to him for free, and he showed the glowing haze on Steam's dark background with HDR turned on, oof... something tells me they will never be able to truly get HDR right on high refresh gaming monitors.



LinusTechTips showed the Hallo effect on a black background in Steam which is completely normal in this type of monitor with a large backlight zone, which does not interfere with normal use and can not be seen in games and normal use, anyway, the backlight zones can be turned off or turned on similarly with HDR.
Don't sow ferment.


----------



## SystemMechanic (Sep 3, 2019)

Blejd said:


> LinusTechTips showed the Hallo effect on a black background in Steam which is completely normal in this type of monitor with a large backlight zone, which does not interfere with normal use and can not be seen in games and normal use, anyway, the backlight zones can be turned off or turned on similarly with HDR.
> Don't sow ferment.



I highly doubt that linus does any gaming on his pc. Its prolly his wife (he posts pics on twitter) that uses it. Linus does way too much work to be gaming.


I am surprised that there arr so many reviews on these monitors and no one other than PC Monitors picked up this issue.


----------



## Blejd (Sep 3, 2019)

SystemMechanic said:


> I highly doubt that linus does any gaming on his pc. Its prolly his wife (he posts pics on twitter) that uses it. Linus does way too much work to be gaming.
> 
> 
> I am surprised that there arr so many reviews on these monitors and no one other than PC Monitors picked up this issue.




Linus himself said that he took Asus PG35VQ home for playing, and got a different 38-inch ultrawide from LG for work and uses it.

Perhaps this is not a common problem and only occurs in some models and revisions, it is also a bit surprising to me that other testers did not notice it, but it is probably because the problem occurs in specific cases.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 3, 2019)

SystemMechanic said:


> I highly doubt that linus does any gaming on his pc. Its prolly his wife (he posts pics on twitter) that uses it. Linus does way too much work to be gaming.
> 
> 
> I am surprised that there arr so many reviews on these monitors and no one other than PC Monitors picked up this issue.



incorrect Linus is complaining in that video and says these monitors need more dimming zones.



SystemMechanic said:


> I highly doubt that linus does any gaming on his pc. Its prolly his wife (he posts pics on twitter) that uses it. Linus does way too much work to be gaming.
> 
> 
> I am surprised that there arr so many reviews on these monitors and no one other than PC Monitors picked up this issue.



incorrect, Linus plays a lot of Anno 1800 lately, he has said as much, shown his gameplay in several videos, etc.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 3, 2019)

Rich ppl probs...  always a hoot to us poor!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 3, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Sometimes the bleeding edge of technology leaves you bleeding on the edge of insanity.
> You have to understand that at this price point you're paying a premium to be a BETA tester.
> You beta test at $3500 and 2 years later I get to buy the fully functional tested version for $500.
> Nobody is putting this into print because you are literally getting what you paid for.
> ...



Pioneer of tech=arrows in back


----------



## SystemMechanic (Sep 4, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> incorrect Linus is complaining in that video and says these monitors need more dimming zones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What does Local dimming have to with Flickering and artifacting ?

You are speculating as much as I am here. Him showing it doesnt meant anything unless you actually saw him in person. They are just words. Also playing just one game is the problem why he didnt come across the issue or his unit is perfect, but none of the reviewers talked about this problem.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 4, 2019)

Go to social media and report the problems is best solution for you.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Sep 24, 2019)

The first Nvidia driver that supports ROG SWIFT PG35VQ is Driver 436.30









						GeForce Game Ready Driver | 436.30 | Windows 10 64-bit | NVIDIA
					

Download the English (US) GeForce Game Ready Driver for  Windows 10 64-bit systems. Released 2019.9.10



					www.nvidia.com
				




Why is everyone using non supported drivers??

G-SYNC monitors have to be supported by Nvidia Drivers before using.... And definitely before testing!


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 24, 2019)

ToxicTaZ said:


> The first Nvidia driver that supports ROG SWIFT PG35VQ is Driver 436.30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize that the monitors were being sold long before the "supported by Nvidia" drivers were released, right?


----------



## TheUn4seen (Sep 24, 2019)

Well, this seems to be a case of an uninformed consumer.
Both of the mentioned monitors use VA panels, and the presented "problem" is a phenomenon sometimes referred to as "line bleed". It's inherent to the manufacturing process of VA panels, and I have certainly not seen a VA panel which doesn't show this to some extent, from a cheapo iiyama X2474HS all the way to my beloved Philips BDM4065, televisions based on VA panels and so on. It manifests as horizontal/vertical lines when a bright object is displayed on a darker background or flickering on solid colors (especially grey).
If it bothers you, just return the monitor and don't buy another VA.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Sep 25, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> You do realize that the monitors were being sold long before the "supported by Nvidia" drivers were released, right?



Sold? 

It doesn't ship till Q4 2019..... October 

ASUS ROG gave away 25 PG35VQ for review testing on Bata drivers and Bata Firmware from June 21/19

Their are some UK & EU sites with over priced pre-orders that's about it. 

VA Display panel haters will always hate and bost about IPS/TN display Panels...both with not so great color. MicroLED is the future and will replace all but we are about 3 years away from tech perfecting it. 

Color wise the PG35VQ can do 3440x1440 12-BIT HDR@120Hz 4:4:4 through Display Port 1.4a cable, Making the PG35VQ the first 12-bit color non personal Monitor. Not that really matters because all games are based apon 10-bit HDR under (HDR10) format @1000 Nits @144Hz. 

ROG SWIFT PG35VQ 
Acer Predator X35 
AOC AGON AG353UCG 

Very hard to look at anything else.


----------



## Paco572 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hello, This is an important post. I am an owner of the ACER X35 and you should read what I have to say if your at all interested in buying or have been totally turned off by the "flicking issues".

I was recently banned from the ACER forums for complaining about the flickering.

I must agree with The Un4seen's post event though I complained vigorously at the ACER forum specifically in the ACER X35 Flickering thread. Most of you may have seen my posts, I even posted a video of the flickering on YouTube. Acer should have explained things in detail to give the community a better idea of what to expect. Claiming "No Flickering" in the advertisements I feel is misleading given the nature of the monitor.

After further examination and testing, from a gamers stand point, I removed my YouTube video. Everybody should know why I removed it.

The following is based on having HDR set in windows, this will grey out most of your setting in the OSD.

The main thing to know is what the 3 backlight response settings do.

Gamer= Darkest of the 3 setting. Some flicker.
Hybrid= Same as gamer with a slightly brighter contrast (near as I can tell). Some flicker.
Desktop= Brightest of the 3, virtually no flicker.

The difference in brightness between the 3 is minuscule. it's like setting your brightness from 50% to 51%, It's very minor, that being said, the darkest setting, "Gamer" provides the darkest blacks.

Gamer= For games that have lots of motion. IE: Forza Horizon 4, I play it on this setting while I drive. I do not see any flickering whatsoever. Notes: if you play a game where there is not much motion like a hunting shooter you will see some flicker around bright lights especially if your side stepping. Solution is to use "Desktop" which pretty eliminates the slow flicker.

Hybrid= Same as gamer but provides a slightly brighter contrast. Best for games that have lots of motion.

Desktop=Best for games with very little motion. The setting basically turns on the local dimming in the monitor. It should read "FALD Failsafe" IMO instead of Desktop. Notes: I don't see any flicker when I side step with this setting. (In FH4) This is what I showed in the YouTube video. "Gamer" setting showing flickering and "Desktop" setting not showing any flickering.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My friends, this is the nature of the beast. I discovered that the local dimming which the above settings control, the flicker is directly related to the amount of light it produces, the trade off is: better blacks at the expense of a slight amount of flickering. Is the flickering cause to return or not buy it?

Absolutely not, get out there and buy it. This problem is no longer a problem for me and I feel there is nothing wrong with my monitor at all and is absolutely fantastic.

The flickering, is virtually unseen under DESKTOP setting and the the image quality is off the charts brilliant in any of the 3 settings.

I'm very pleased with my purchase and understand now what's going on. Perhaps a driver up date might help, but at least I have a good measure of control.

As a side note: Acer continues to shoot itself in the foot by not explaining things to it customers what all the settings do. For example, perhaps what trade off's there are if any are present. The result is the sales are dismal at best, while an uninformed community takes ACER to the "FLICKERING DOG HOUSE", when everybody should be out buying the monitor.

I believe I'm the only person in Canada to own one right now.

It would be nice if this information makes it to the forum where I got banned.

It really is the best monitor I've ever owned hands done. Get out there and buy it while your still young enough to pay for it.

Cheers,

Gamer since the dawn of time, (when 5'1/4" inch floppies ruled the world.)
PACO572


----------



## SystemMechanic (Sep 27, 2019)

ToxicTaZ said:


> View attachment 132557
> The first Nvidia driver that supports ROG SWIFT PG35VQ is Driver 436.30
> 
> 
> ...



everyone is using the latest driver.. and where exactly does it say that these 2 monitors were added ? G - Sync compatible is not the same as G sync or G sync ultimate which have G sync modules..

I recorded some footage of it happening in Destiny 2, its super clear at 1440p and 4k on the YT vid. Or you can look at the minimap if your eyes are that bad, the map goes from solid color to banding lines in-between 














*I dont have this scanline or Flickering with the LG27Gl850 and it doesnt even have a G -sync Module (Its G sync compatible) Look at the screenshot above. PG35VQ is G-Sync Capable, not compatible! They are different things using different Tech! Stop spreading mis information about drivers.*

here is another video of just the interlacing  








I have this image open in the background https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/snowy-village.jpg



Paco572 said:


> Hello, This is an important post. I am an owner of the ACER X35 and you should read what I have to say if your at all interested in buying or have been totally turned off by the "flicking issues".
> 
> I was recently banned from the ACER forums for complaining about the flickering.
> 
> ...




What you are talking about is the FALD response settings...Gamer has the fastest while desktop leaves haloing trails which is not ideal. 

My PG35VQ doesnt have this naming, instead its Fast, normal and gradual.

The flickering is super bad as you can see in the video and on high contrast images you can see scanlines.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Sep 27, 2019)

SystemMechanic said:


> everyone is using the latest driver.. and where exactly does it say that these 2 monitors were added ? G - Sync compatible is not the same as G sync or G sync ultimate which have G sync modules..
> 
> I recorded some footage of it happening in Destiny 2, its super clear at 1440p and 4k on the YT vid. Or you can look at the minimap if your eyes are that bad, the map goes from solid color to banding lines in-between
> 
> ...



You're video looks like your running YUV 4:2:2 color mode!

Sure does not look like RGB/YUV 4:4:4 color mode.

Go into your driver and check your setup. Select YUV 4:4:4

LG has horrible color by the way if you're thinking it's good. Only thing LG makes good is there OLED UHD TV which have fantastic colors do to OLED technology great for movies but horrible for gaming.

Make sure your running Driver 436.30 with clean installation.

You should make the video again with a frame counter on.


----------



## SystemMechanic (Sep 27, 2019)

ToxicTaZ said:


> You're video looks like your running YUV 4:2:2 color mode!
> 
> Sure does not look like RGB/YUV 4:4:4 color mode.
> 
> ...



-100000/10 for your effort on pulling things out of the Air. are you trolling me or are you being serious ??


First, tis a HDR  game being recorded

Second I am not using Chroma subsampling as there is no need for it at 144hz





I was playing the game with RTSS on, I just did not record the entire screen.

I dont know where you are pulling these questions from....

The Colours on the LG monitor are not horrible. You clearly dont know what you are talking about lol..The LG monitor has 98%DCP-I3 coverage and it produces super vibrant colours. My PG35VQ actually looks washed out even in Wide gamut mode.

Here is another owner with flickering in BFV 








Flickering is worst from 4:50 mins into the vid.


----------



## SystemMechanic (Sep 28, 2019)

Linus goes on and on about G-Sync but I am here with a G-Sync ultimate monitor and the Expirience so far has been, "Lousy" like Jensen said LOL.

Flickering in Gears 5:










The Snow level has a lot of flickering areas..so baddddd


----------



## Paco572 (Sep 29, 2019)

Near as I can tell from reading, 2 issues seems to be at hand, one being the FALD flickering which I consider to be the nature of the beast. Failure from Acer to spell out the mis giving's so to speak has turned was appears to be normal behavior into a combined issue involving scanlines. I can say, my monitor is working well now that I now what to expect from a FALD VA panel. The scanlines however looks bad and this may very well be why Amazon.com is no longer selling it. Acer should step up and keep people informed good or bad. My monitor does not have this scan line issue. 

I know this going to sound really stupid but can you do 2 things? Use the cable that came with the monitor, make sure and physically check this, make sure the power connector is properly inserted all the way into the monitor. Check the DP cable connection as well. If that doesn't work try and older DP cable. You can call my stupid later and I will take it. Sorry your monitor is screwed up SystemMech.

Cheers, 
PACO572


----------



## SystemMechanic (Sep 30, 2019)

Paco572 said:


> Near as I can tell from reading, 2 issues seems to be at hand, one being the FALD flickering which I consider to be the nature of the beast. Failure from Acer to spell out the mis giving's so to speak has turned was appears to be normal behavior into a combined issue involving scanlines. I can say, my monitor is working well now that I now what to expect from a FALD VA panel. The scanlines however looks bad and this may very well be why Amazon.com is no longer selling it. Acer should step up and keep people informed good or bad. My monitor does not have this scan line issue.
> 
> I know this going to sound really stupid but can you do 2 things? Use the cable that came with the monitor, make sure and physically check this, make sure the power connector is properly inserted all the way into the monitor. Check the DP cable connection as well. If that doesn't work try and older DP cable. You can call my stupid later and I will take it. Sorry your monitor is screwed up SystemMech.
> 
> ...



There is no Fald Flickering, FALD controls how bright the backlighting is, it doesnt turn pixels on and OFF. THis isse persists even with FALD turned off.

I have posted multiple Videos on YT with Witcher 3 being a Flicker Fest, even steam Flickers.

Why do you think am not using the cable that shipped with the monitor ???  This issue is clearly not there on my LG GL27850. I am using the same cable I got with my Pg27UQ on the LG and the one that came with PG35VQ on itself.





















The scanlines are there, you prolly cant see em..


----------



## Paco572 (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks for the response. I'm somewhat confused however. When the backlighting is set to gamer, I do see flickering but your telling me the Fald doesn't flicker. This halo effect seen more clearly when the back lighting is set to desktop and appears not to flicker or is virtually eliminated. The hybrid and gamer settings show less halo effect but more flicker.  If the Fald is not flickering then what is flickering? Just wondering.

Paco572


----------



## SystemMechanic (Oct 1, 2019)

Paco572 said:


> Thanks for the response. I'm somewhat confused however. When the backlighting is set to gamer, I do see flickering but your telling me the Fald doesn't flicker. This halo effect seen more clearly when the back lighting is set to desktop and appears not to flicker or is virtually eliminated. The hybrid and gamer settings show less halo effect but more flicker.  If the Fald is not flickering then what is flickering? Just wondering.
> 
> Paco572


Most likely the pixels on my model turning off fald doesnt eliminate flickering. I used the PG27UQ for 1 year. This isnt normal.

You can see this person has FALD off and still gets crazy flickering


----------



## Viruzz (Oct 3, 2019)

Can someone with ASUS and Someone with ACER monitor look at the power supply and see if it says 220v?
I think all monitors and TVs come with International power supply.


----------



## SystemMechanic (Oct 4, 2019)

Viruzz said:


> Can someone with ASUS and Someone with ACER monitor look at the power supply and see if it says 220v?
> I think all monitors and TVs come with International power supply.



Mine was 240v. I live in AU.


----------



## Viruzz (Oct 4, 2019)

Oh i meant to say the ones sold in USA


----------



## Viruzz (Oct 10, 2019)

Is there a list of games to test for the issues? Which are the worst?


----------



## SystemMechanic (Oct 12, 2019)

Went to PAX today, found the ROG booth with Three PG35VQ Monitors, manually typed in this link https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/snowy-village.jpg

Scanlines ON

Then I moved the window with the image to the other monitors and

Flickering ON

IT JUST FLICKERS! lol.

I am dumbfounded to how none of the reviewers except PC monitors picked up this issue and no one is willing to talk about it in their "news articles/sections"

I guess its not at the "clickbait" level yet.

But Hey Techpower up, just copy paste news from other sites...np. I guess its too scary to go against Nvidia , Asus and Acer. 

I am convinced all these tech reviewers dont care about people actually using the products, they just want clicks.


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 12, 2019)

hmmm... I was planning to get an X35 as a replacement for my defective X34P but thanks to you I'll be giving it a pass for now...


----------



## Viruzz (Oct 12, 2019)

SystemMechanic said:


> Went to PAX today, found the ROG booth with Three PG35VQ Monitors, manually typed in this link https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/snowy-village.jpg
> 
> Scanlines ON
> 
> ...



I have some "good" news, i found a guy on reddit that posted an image of his new PG35VQ, i gave him all the links to posts with issues and link to this snowy picture, he tested the picture and said he has no flickering.
He said he has no issue at all but he also said he uses AMD GPU, if thats true then the issues are coming from the driver side of things and can be easily fixed.

I need some help, I just installed the ASUS monitor, on the bottom of the stand there is plastic with asus logo that you plug, and in monitor setting it had Base RGB.
No matter what i do it doesnt turn on, what am i missing?
I have RGB on the back of the screen and on top top [the on on the top looks like some automatic one that turns on with movement?]
I also found a solution to the Showy Image, my monitor doesn't flicker when i open it, or open it full screen, but I have black windows theme, when I open the image on Full Window the windows part, like taskbar gets pixilated, very light and unnoticeable if i dont want to be anal, BUT i found two setting that have great effect on it.
When i changed Color temperature from Normal to Cold [my favorite] the pixilatation in Full Window mode dissparead, only when the image is full screen i get pixilation, not full window, changing the color temp helped.
I also found setting that completely disables the pixilataion, when i chnaged gamma to 1.8 and only 1.8 it disabled it but at least for me 1.8 gamma looks like Poo its unusable.

Im still waiting for someone to point me to games to test, i have 3 weeks to sen it back, if the bottom RGB is broken like it looks right now [or im doing something wrong? I connected the USB cable too]
 ill send it back, because broken hardware is unfixable in software if RGB is broken, well its broken.
I installed gears 5, i have RE2, i dont have BF5, is tehre otehr games?

From what i understand it happened during very bright scenes.

Also when im in Windows and have FALD enabled, no matter at what setting i dont get any trails after mouse, I dont have 200HZ mode enabled, actually i only care about 120hz, i have 2080ti and i want to enjoy Ultra settings and RTX

I found strange issue, no matter what i do, i set windows to 120hz, disbaled VSYNC, Gears 5 runs at 60FPS


----------



## SystemMechanic (Oct 13, 2019)

Viruzz said:


> I have some "good" news, i found a guy on reddit that posted an image of his new PG35VQ, i gave him all the links to posts with issues and link to this snowy picture, he tested the picture and said he has no flickering.
> He said he has no issue at all but he also said he uses AMD GPU, if thats true then the issues are coming from the driver side of things and can be easily fixed.
> 
> I need some help, I just installed the ASUS monitor, on the bottom of the stand there is plastic with asus logo that you plug, and in monitor setting it had Base RGB.
> ...



Its not "Pixelated" They are scanlines...so your monitor will 100% flicker when you move the image left to right slowly. The flickering will occur on the frozen water below the mountain but it kind of flickers the whole mid section of the screen.

Did you remove the black rubber cover that's on the LED ?


The reddit person prolly has not noticed flickering/scanlines or doesnt know how they look like. I have literally checked 4 PG35VQ's in total now.

I have seen multiple comment on my YouTube saying they dont see anything in the video's when there is obvious flickering.

I had no problem with FALD on mine or with Gears 5.


----------



## Paco572 (Oct 13, 2019)

I can't post over at the Acer forums on this subject, but I have been following it. As I can reproduce the FALD flicker, the scan lines were another matter. I was sure my monitor is fine yet, I WAS ABLE TO REPORDUCE THE SCAN LINES as mentioned above. Since my gaming selection is very limited, only a couple of HDR games, FH4, FarCry 5, I have BF5 installed but not played yet and the new Call of Duty when it comes out. I have some steam games too, I play STEEP and it runs fine, I see no scan lines in any of my games ….yet. So far I'm thrilled with my monitor.

X35 Owner
PACO572


----------



## Viruzz (Oct 13, 2019)

Paco572 said:


> I can't post over at the Acer forums on this subject, but I have been following it. As I can reproduce the FALD flicker, the scan lines were another matter. I was sure my monitor is fine yet, I WAS ABLE TO REPORDUCE THE SCAN LINES as mentioned above. Since my gaming selection is very limited, only a couple of HDR games, FH4, FarCry 5, I have BF5 installed but not played yet and the new Call of Duty when it comes out. I have some steam games too, I play STEEP and it runs fine, I see no scan lines in any of my games ….yet. So far I'm thrilled with my monitor.
> 
> X35 Owner
> PACO572



Mine is going back, so many bugs for the sum that i paid is unacceptable, also its extremely small, to the point of being unusable for me.
Edit, for 3-4USD you get buy a month of Microsoft Game Pass and youll be able to test Gears 5 and many otehr games

IF people are seriously want a solution and fix for this monitor WE ALL have to do something, everyone that purchased a monitor must leave 1-star review on ALL web sites, be it newegg, amazon.com, amazon.ca, amazon.fr, amazon.uk, every web site that sells them should be hit with 1-star reviews and detailed description of issues and bugs.
This is the ONLY way to get working solution: BAD PR
Alos these reviews need to be linked to all ASUS and ACER  and NVIDIA PR twitter pages for everyone to see, PR nightmare is what makes Corps work FAST


----------



## MadHiding (Oct 14, 2019)

Guys, I just created an account to talk about this problem.

I have a PG35VQ monitor as well as a PG27UQ. The PG35VQ is bought 3 months ago from the physical ROG store way ahead of the availability than any other online retailer.





First, the "flickering" you guys see is, in fact,  ghosting/overshoot made by overdrive.
Check the link about ghosting: https://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-overdrive-artifacts/

PG35VQ is certified as flicker-free by TÜV Rheinland, the monitor doesn't flicker by this standard. So you cannot persuade ASUS to address the flicker problem that is actually ghosting.

Why the flickering is more visible is due to the VA panel itself. To maintain a clear image, the overdrive is more intense and has a higher voltage. 
This effect is worsened in HDR because of FALD's effect due to high brightness, overdrie will trigger the FALD and make it more visible.  
I've talked about this on many occasions that VA panel is a poor choice for PG35VQ at such specs but AU Optronics couldn't produce any high refresh rate IPS panel at that time. So we get the PG35VQ. It will be PG35UQ IPS in 2 years.

All the games in monitor industries right now are bet on the panel availability.

Back to the ghosting/overshoot problem, the VA panel is more visible and you can not do anything about it.  
RMA or return or receive a second-hand is all the same if you are over panic about this issue.

The only thing that can assure you guys is the E-sport 240Hz monitor have the same ghosting effect if the overdrive is set to extreme. It is less visible as both the resolution, DPI and brightness are lower than PG35VQ. Ghosting is sharper on PG35VQ.  I game from 240Hz and still using it, this is a normal technology problem. 

Yet this is the only kind of monitor with 1000nits, 200Hz on the planet and the ghosting issue doesn't hurt the gaming performance because you can see more clearly in motion.

Now I'm rocking 200+fps BF4 and BF5 on this monitor with a 21:9 ratio.  No other monitors can reach this satisfaction except Zowie for absolute low lag experience.


----------



## Viruzz (Oct 14, 2019)

MadHiding said:


> First, the "flickering" you guys see is, in fact,  ghosting/overshoot made by overdrive.
> Check the link about ghosting: https://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-overdrive-artifacts/
> 
> PG35VQ is certified as flicker-free by TÜV Rheinland, the monitor doesn't flicker by this standard. So you cannot persuade ASUS to address the flicker problem that is actually ghosting.
> ...




How do you explain the fact that it flickers the same with OD and FALD disabled?
How do you explain the scan lines appearing when Bright images shows on screen?


----------



## MadHiding (Oct 14, 2019)

Viruzz said:


> How do you explain the fact that it flickers the same with OD and FALD disabled?
> How do you explain the scan lines appearing when Bright images show on screen?



There isn't so-called "flicker" with OD off.  If it does, you can show me the links to the footage and I can check it. I didn't notice the scanline issue.


----------



## Viruzz (Oct 14, 2019)

MadHiding said:


> There isn't so-called "flicker" with OD off.  If it does, you can show me the links to the footage and I can check it. I didn't notice the scanline issue.



Open this image, press F11 in browser to go full screen, look around the image and on it, everything will look pixilated/scanlike liek effect.
Download the image, open it on your PC, dont go full screen just open it full size and drag it near the taskbar, even tad below it, the taskbar will turn scanline/pixilated [and the image too of course]
With same image grab it and move it very very slowly around the screen, look at shiny parts like water and white mountains, they will Flicker/Pulsate in/out [you can disable everything OD/FALD it doesnt matter] to see it the best lower Contrast and BRithness to 50, to defult settings, it will flicker/pulsate in both HDR and SDR, but i just tested with maximum brightness because everything so bright its hard to notice, when its on default 50 its visible to the naked eye.

P.S. The Flicker/Pulsation is not ghosting as i said its more like pulsation


			https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/snowy-village.jpg


----------



## MadHiding (Oct 14, 2019)

Viruzz said:


> Open this image, press F11 in browser to go full screen, look around the image and on it, everything will look pixilated/scanlike liek effect.
> Download the image, open it on your PC, dont go full screen just open it full size and drag it near the taskbar, even tad below it, the taskbar will turn scanline/pixilated [and the image too of course]
> With same image grab it and move it very very slowly around the screen, look at shiny parts like water and white mountains, they will Flicker/Pulsate in/out [you can disable everything OD/FALD it doesnt matter] to see it the best lower Contrast and BRithness to 50, to defult settings, it will flicker/pulsate in both HDR and SDR, but i just tested with maximum brightness because everything so bright its hard to notice, when its on default 50 its visible to the naked eye.
> 
> P.S. The Flicker/Pulsation is not ghosting as i said its more like pulsation



You didn't list the picture link but I know that mountain image. 
The picture is moving, not static, so the overdrive will do its job to speed up the color transaction.

I notice the ghosting but that is with OD on an extreme. 

With OD off, there isn't any artifact or ghosting or scanline on my monitor. 
I make the point clear. 

What you see is eventually caused by the overdrive. 
If you have an OD off footage that is flicking, put the link and let us see it.  

If you consider it a problem and bothers you much, then it is on the hardware which needs a firmware update to configure the overdrive.  
My 240Hz Zowie has extreme OD, the ghosting is visible, I still using it for on ranked session. 
But without the technology of OD, it will look worse.  

Regarding the "scanline", if it can be seen then it is still a pixel/color transaction issue.  
I don't know how that happens but it could the overdrive voltage charging on the screen in a very large area.  

Overall, it is caused by overdrive/(voltage charging). Without OD, there isn't a so-called flickering.


----------



## MadHiding (Oct 15, 2019)

Here is my footage of OD normal vs Extreme.









As you can see, the overdrive will introduce ghosting, making the movement of the tree more flashy and shaper.
As a result, you can see more clearly. It is normal on 240Hz monitor as well if OD is extreme.


----------



## SystemMechanic (Oct 15, 2019)

MadHiding said:


> Guys, I just created an account to talk about this problem.
> 
> I have a PG35VQ monitor as well as a PG27UQ. The PG35VQ is bought 3 months ago from the physical ROG store way ahead of the availability than any other online retailer.
> View attachment 134149
> ...



Good on you if you want to keep using a defective monitor, I dont. PG35VQ and X35 have the worse G2G responses. You clearly dont know the difference between Ghosting and Flickering with actual disgusting scanlines.

What do you call these vertical line in this scenes ? 








Ghosting and overshoot are completely different they dont flicker your monitor. They also dont occur when making very slow movements because the pixels are able to keep up....



MadHiding said:


> You didn't list the picture link but I know that mountain image.
> The picture is moving, not static, so the overdrive will do its job to speed up the color transaction.
> 
> I notice the ghosting but that is with OD on an extreme.
> ...



I had flickering and scanlines on mine with

Overdrive extreme, off, normal.

Fald off and other fald settings

Gsync on and off.

I dont know why you are making up false information on both reddit and on here...

There is no way in hell 4 out of 4 monitor I used would have the exact same issue.

you can see how overshoot looks like here, ghosting and overshoot dont make your whole monitor go bright and dim they stay at the same colour/brightness.


----------



## MadHiding (Oct 15, 2019)

SystemMechanic said:


> Good on you if you want to keep using a defective monitor, I dont. PG35VQ and X35 have the worse G2G responses. You clearly dont know the difference between Ghosting and Flickering with actual disgusting scanlines.



1st, I do see the vertical lines in your video and know what it looks like. 




SystemMechanic said:


> Ghosting and overshoot are completely different they dont flicker your monitor. They also dont occur when making very slow movements because the pixels are able to keep up....



2nd, you shouldn't steal the concept from ghosting to flickering. The ghosting still happens when moving very slowly of high contrast/ high color-shifting pictures.  It happens even on a 240Hz TN monitor.  

I will tell you the reason: 

As long as the high contrast/ high color-shifting picture is moving, there are slow pixel transitions. 
If the overdrive is enabled, higher voltages will be used to increase the pixel transition speed
But more overdrive will result in ghosting effects.
You know the VA panel is known for high contrast and the response time is slower than IPS and TN. Then you should know to reduce the slower response time, the overdrive is stronger on the VA panel and the overshoot/ghosting will be more visible. 

*And PG35VQ is a 2ms GTG VA monitor, so you should expect a much stronger overdrive and more visible ghosting on this monitor.

I've shown you the ghosting effect in my Witcher 3 footage, and you thought that is flickering, in fact, it is just ghosting and nothing more.*



SystemMechanic said:


> I had flickering and scanlines on mine with
> 
> Overdrive extreme, off, normal.



Then you need to show us the actual flickering footage with OD OFF. I don't see your footage with OD off with flickering.



SystemMechanic said:


> I dont know why you are making up false information on both reddit and on here...



3rd, The information is not misleading. Overdrive ghosting is common knowledge on high-end 240Hz monitor, I've discussed the ghosting effect in competitive games. 





SystemMechanic said:


> There is no way in hell 4 out of 4 monitor I used would have the exact same issue.



Now here is my thought on your scanline, the scanline happens is probably because the overdrive voltage is charging through the whole screen, which makes the vertical line appears. What I can be sure of is that this effect is eventually caused by overdrive. 

*The thing you need to figure out is why a large amount of overdrive will trigger the scanline, the scanline doesn't happen when you move a smaller picture or the picture is in less contrast, does it? *
This should be a topic when you open a case to ASUS, one case with only one problem. 
Also, as mentioned before, I think it is still caused by large overdrive or the voltage is not changing somehow.


4th, I can even show you the comparison footage if you want. My monitor doesn't have the scanline you experienced in games. If you want to compare, show me the settings and let me know.



The point I want to make is that the VA panel is known for having higher ghosting when overdrive is enabled. It doesn't matter it is PG35VQ or other high refresh rates VA panel.
When you bought this monitor in the first place, you need to think of this.

Then the monitor has you scanline issue, you need to separate the issues between actual ghosting and scanline.  Don't just call it flickering, flickering is for something else.


----------



## Viruzz (Oct 15, 2019)

I uploaded a video, Static Image flicker


----------



## MadHiding (Oct 15, 2019)

Viruzz said:


> I uploaded a video, Static Image flicker



You need to show us the settings. Is the OD on or off? 
If it is off, then this is a different issue.  
My monitor doesn't behave like this.


----------



## Viruzz (Oct 15, 2019)

MadHiding said:


> You need to show us the settings. Is the OD on or off?
> If it is off, then this is a different issue.
> My monitor doesn't behave like this.


Its static image, there is nothing for overdrive to overdrive


----------



## MadHiding (Oct 15, 2019)

Viruzz said:


> Its static image, there is nothing for overdrive to overdrive



Again, you need to show the actual OD setting in realtime in the footage.

You need not only to have a legit proof to the forum, more importantly, to ASUS so they can address the issue properly and know what is going on.

If the overdrive is busted, the voltage won't be stable.  And the regulators that control the overdrive voltage might also control backlight voltage as well.


----------



## Viruzz (Oct 15, 2019)

MadHiding said:


> Again, you need to show the actual OD setting in realtime in the footage.
> 
> You need not only to have a legit proof to the forum, more importantly, to ASUS so they can address the issue properly and know what is going on.
> 
> If the overdrive is busted, the voltage won't be stable.  And the regulators that control the overdrive voltage might also control backlight voltage as well.



Bro,  EVERYONE has this identical issue, the guy that posted above you, people that posted on this forum, people that posted on acer forum, EVERYONE have this same issue, OD is not broken for everyone, people swaped 3-4 monitors.


----------



## MadHiding (Oct 15, 2019)

Viruzz said:


> Bro,  EVERYONE has this identical issue, the guy that posted above you, people that posted on this forum, people that posted on acer forum, EVERYONE have this same issue, OD is not broken for everyone, people swaped 3-4 monitors.



What is the actual OD setting in your footage?

*If you don't show the evidence, then I will assume it is still on. You turn it off, the flickering is gone. 
Is that right? *

If overdrive caused the issue, then you guys need to focus on a specific part.

Let's say the specific part is a large high contrast image moving while the OD is on. Then the monitor has the verticle lines/scanlines you guys observed.

But when people think the ghosting is flickering and say all the monitors are defective. That won't help you guys anywhere.
In fact, as far as you can concern, I am probably the one who can help you most.  I have opened cases at ASUS and AU Optronics

So what is it? Is the OD off or ON while it is flickering in your footage?


----------



## Paco572 (Oct 15, 2019)

*                                Mad hiding said" The thing you need to figure out is why a large amount of overdrive will trigger the scanline, the scanline doesn't happen when you move a smaller picture or the picture is in less contrast, does it? *
This should be a topic when you open a case to ASUS, one case with only one problem. "

I can confirm this. The scanlines are not seen when you make the picture smaller. I agree this should be the area of focus and not flickering. It's very clear, scanlines is an issue in FarCry 5. I haven't play BF5 yet or the new Call of Duty (when it comes out). I'm almost afraid to. I appreciate Madhidings furbur, telling us in detail what's going on, but to a gamer like me all I'm hearing is bad news. Like the flickering issue is covered by someone company in the Rheinland. and here I am, under the impression from the ads on the website "eliminating any chance for noticeable flicker" and all the hype about this monitor, to me, VA panel issue or not, scanlines issue or not, FALD flickering or not, the bottom line is, I paid for a monitor that was to be flicker free and it sure wasn't. Only after I played Farcry 5 did I see this problem SO EVIDENTLY CLEAR. So splitting hairs on the "what people perceive" as flickering only goes to show they must have known about it and were just being legally blind to the scanline problems.  To the average person looking at this problem, I'm certain everybody would agree it's a flickering problem (even though we know from Madhiding information the issue maybe isolated to another area of the device.) So when they say, "This technology works by providing stable, consistent power to the display and eliminating any chance for noticeable flicker." I have to question this given the very high price of this monitor.

I'll be filing a case for sure.

PACO572

Using the test image the are no scanlines or flickering on my monitor X35 when overdrive is OFF only when its ON do I see the flickering/scanlines.
These are the same flickering/scanlines I see in FarCry 5.

Cheers
PACO


----------



## Viruzz (Oct 15, 2019)

MadHiding said:


> What is the actual OD setting in your footage?
> 
> *If you don't show the evidence, then I will assume it is still on. You turn it off, the flickering is gone.
> Is that right? *
> ...



Flicker on ASUS with Overdrive set to OFF:


----------



## MadHiding (Oct 15, 2019)

Viruzz said:


> Flicker on ASUS with Overdrive set to OFF:



I noticed that the constant appearing and disappearing of the verticle lines caused the flickering on the monitor.  
When the OSD is opening, the flickering is gone. OSD is a large black area, the image pattern changed.  

These artifacts are in fact the same as the scanlines you mentioned.

But the OD is off, the issue is still there in your monitor. 

Have you noticed the motion differences when OD is set to off, normal, extreme? 

Example: While the picture is moving around, does the monitor's look the same with the 3 different OD options?


----------



## Paco572 (Oct 15, 2019)

I took your advice. Focus on a specific part. Scanlines which I did. I called Acer Predator Support, only to have the phone hung up in my ear 3 times before someone actually listened to me and they did listen in the end. (no surprise there I'm banned from the ACER forums for bitching about this problem).
 Acer is looking into it right now. Just got off the phone with them. Hopefully we will hear something soon from them. They know about it.

Cheers
PACO


----------



## MadHiding (Oct 15, 2019)

Paco572 said:


> I took your advice. Focus on a specific part. Scanlines which I did. I called Acer Predator Support, only to have the phone hung up in my ear 3 times before someone actually listened to me and they did listen in the end. (no surprise there I'm banned from the ACER forums for bitching about this problem).
> Acer is looking into it right now. Just got off the phone with them. Hopefully we will hear something soon from them. They know about it.
> 
> Cheers
> PACO



Better focus on the scanline, from all the footages, the flicker is caused by scanline shifting artifacts when there is a high contrast image. 
Here are the things: 

The "flicker" we see is shifting verticle line/scanline artifacts.  
When the OD is on, every monitor can be triggered by a large high contrast image that is moving. 
When the OD is on, there is ghosting as well. In high contrast motion pictures, the ghosting effect combined with the scanline made the overall image worse. 
When the OD is off, one monitor can still have the scanline artifacts.
I dealt with enterprise merchandise with Acer. Predator supports are usually nice, you talk to them the first time, describing the details and they will respond to you in  3 business days. If the T3 support can do something about it, they will look for resources as soon as possible. 

My connections to ASUS go directly to R&D. They definitely know what happens but haven't figure out how to deal with it and won't tell anything confidential.


----------



## SystemMechanic (Oct 16, 2019)

BTW Paco


Viruzz said:


> Bro,  EVERYONE has this identical issue, the guy that posted above you, people that posted on this forum, people that posted on acer forum, EVERYONE have this same issue, OD is not broken for everyone, people swaped 3-4 monitors.



Just stop replying to him, he is just thread crapping now, . Same with Paco572...I literally mentioned in the Original Post that Acer, Asus and nvidia has know this for months...and he comes on here and makes Acer look like some good guys. Got em on ignore now.



MadHiding said:


> My connections to ASUS go directly to R&D. They definitely know what happens but haven't figure out how to deal with it and won't tell anything confidential.







Clearly this person is a Asus shill. Nothing to see here. He just said it himself.


----------



## Paco572 (Oct 16, 2019)

This was the first time ACER confirmed to me "they acknowledge they have a problem" and are working to find a solution. Yes they said they were looking into back then at the ACER forum but I was not educated enough about my own monitor to know WTF was going on. I guess I'm getting roasted for it know.. See ya later.


----------



## SystemMechanic (Oct 16, 2019)

From twitter:


----------



## MadHiding (Oct 16, 2019)

SystemMechanic said:


> Just stop replying to him, he is just thread crapping now, . Same with Paco572...I literally mentioned in the Original Post that Acer, Asus and nvidia has know this for months...and he comes on here and makes Acer look like some good guys. Got em on ignore now.
> 
> Clearly this person is a Asus shill. Nothing to see here. He just said it himself.



You need to quit imaging stuff in your head and learn some basic monitor knowledge instead of thinking ghosting is flickering. 
And 99% of your claim is just ghosting and nothing more. 

*The artifacts you need to deal with is like this.  *


 

But in fact, all you want to fix is actually ghosting. So that is what triggers you. No one will fix that for you.


----------



## n00brac3r (Oct 16, 2019)

SystemMechanic said:


> Well the visual facility you get is totally worth it, i have seen many HDR Tv's and nothing comes close to these unless OLED which have burn in. TV's r also way too big for desks.
> 
> I dont know if you get good after service for buying something like a Ferrari but you definitely dont for buying these G SYNC ultimate monitors and its a huge issue to people who are legitimately interested in buying them for the extra visuals you get.


So OLED "have burn in" do they?  I think you will find that ALL current display technologies can suffer burn-in to some degree or other depending a whole host of factors.  Let me set the record somewhat straight though because I actually own an OLED - about 2 years old now.  That TV is on several hours a day displaying PC windows, games, movies, streaming services etc.  Not one issue with burn-in, absolutely pristine image, and sometimes Windows start is on for hours at a time.  It's people like you who read some crap on the internet and repeat it that spreads FUD about exactly this kind of thing.  Mine could suffer burn in, but it hasn't.  Neither has my colleagues at work, or my cousins.  3 for 3, no burn in.  Go figure.

Aside from that, is HDR worth it?  For me, OLED is worth it for the high contrast alone.  Is HDR on top even better?  Again, in my case a bit, but I could take or leave it having seen my OLED beat out many normal LCDs with supposed HDR capability.  Even with all of that, my 55" TV cost significantly less than these tiny monitors.  So they have 200Hz refresh rates, nice.  Show me a single graphics card that on it's own can run a game with full details and ray tracing at 3440 x 1440, 200Hz?  Even dual cards would struggle.  Sure, in the future you'll be able to hit that performance, but right not it's for bragging rights only.  Not only that, I'd argue that if you can't enjoy games at 60fps, then you are a bit spoiled.  Yeah, 120fps things get smoother, but after that, it's turned into a numbers game again, like resolution.  Diminishing returns and just something else for an excuse to push out yet more overpriced hardware nobody really needs.

Give me a 1080p screen with inky blacks and super-fast response times with great colour accuracy and great contrast any day.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 16, 2019)

n00brac3r said:


> So OLED "have burn in" do they? I think you will find that ALL current display technologies can suffer burn-in to some degree or other depending a whole host of factors. Let me set the record somewhat straight though because I actually own an OLED - about 2 years old now. That TV is on several hours a day displaying PC windows, games, movies, streaming services etc. Not one issue with burn-in, absolutely pristine image, and sometimes Windows start is on for hours at a time. It's people like you who read some crap on the internet and repeat it that spreads FUD about exactly this kind of thing. Mine could suffer burn in, but it hasn't. Neither has my colleagues at work, or my cousins. 3 for 3, no burn in. Go figure.


Yes, they can suffer burn in. Just because you haven't experienced it doesn't mean it can't happen. And people should always be alerted to that if they're planning on using it with very static content, such as a PC desktop. Rtings did a very lengthy, extreme case scenario test regarding oled burn in.


----------



## Viruzz (Oct 16, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Yes, they can suffer burn in. Just because you haven't experienced it doesn't mean it can't happen. And people should always be alerted to that if they're planning on using it with very static content, such as a PC desktop. Rtings did a very lengthy, extreme case scenario test regarding oled burn in.



I been using OLED as my PC monitor since 2016, its old model, the very first 4K OLEDs LG made that got popular C6p, there is no visible burn in.
Rating burn in test says the same, in regualr use there is no burn in.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 16, 2019)

SystemMechanic said:


> BTW Paco
> 
> 
> Just stop replying to him, he is just thread crapping now, . Same with Paco572...I literally mentioned in the Original Post that Acer, Asus and nvidia has know this for months...and he comes on here and makes Acer look like some good guys. Got em on ignore now.
> ...



Sorry to break the spell in this topic... but I'm seeing a guy that is legitimately trying to help you narrow down the issue to its core. Ignore? Really?

It IS possible that a monitor with new technology exhibits problems. And it IS useful to actually get that problem described as detailed as possible.

Is this really about crapping all over ACER, or do you want to have a good monitor? I mean... you could have refunded it by now. You've had four replacements, isn't that decent service?

In addition, I own a VA monitor too, and it IS true that especially darker hues have slower G2G transitions and it will cause much of said effect - minus the full screen flicker we've also seen, but it certainly looked different from your example of The DIvision 2. Overdrive can only do its best to mask that but it won't kill it completely. Guy has a legitimate point and 'should you know VA is slower'... no. But you've been told now.



n00brac3r said:


> So OLED "have burn in" do they?  I think you will find that ALL current display technologies can suffer burn-in to some degree or other depending a whole host of factors.  Let me set the record somewhat straight though because I actually own an OLED - about 2 years old now.  That TV is on several hours a day displaying PC windows, games, movies, streaming services etc.  Not one issue with burn-in, absolutely pristine image, and sometimes Windows start is on for hours at a time.  It's people like you who read some crap on the internet and repeat it that spreads FUD about exactly this kind of thing.  Mine could suffer burn in, but it hasn't.  Neither has my colleagues at work, or my cousins.  3 for 3, no burn in.  Go figure.
> 
> Aside from that, is HDR worth it?  For me, OLED is worth it for the high contrast alone.  Is HDR on top even better?  Again, in my case a bit, but I could take or leave it having seen my OLED beat out many normal LCDs with supposed HDR capability.  Even with all of that, my 55" TV cost significantly less than these tiny monitors.  So they have 200Hz refresh rates, nice.  Show me a single graphics card that on it's own can run a game with full details and ray tracing at 3440 x 1440, 200Hz?  Even dual cards would struggle.  Sure, in the future you'll be able to hit that performance, but right not it's for bragging rights only.  Not only that, I'd argue that if you can't enjoy games at 60fps, then you are a bit spoiled.  Yeah, 120fps things get smoother, but after that, it's turned into a numbers game again, like resolution.  Diminishing returns and just something else for an excuse to push out yet more overpriced hardware nobody really needs.
> 
> Give me a 1080p screen with inky blacks and super-fast response times with great colour accuracy and great contrast any day.



Burn in will exhibit, 2 years is young for a display. Try 5 or 7. And to be fair with you, a display should easily last a good 10 years, the last few years becoming a bit more dim perhaps.

Even LG admits burn in is an issue they actively fight with algorithms etc. So...

The main caveat with a TV for PC use isn't the refresh rate. Its the latency. If you add interpolation from your TV that latency _doubles._

I do fully agree on your 120hz statement. Going beyond is hitting diminishing returns hard.


----------



## Viruzz (Oct 16, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Sorry to break the spell in this topic... but I'm seeing a guy that is legitimately trying to help you narrow down the issue to its core. Ignore? Really?
> 
> It IS possible that a monitor with new technology exhibits problems. And it IS useful to actually get that problem described as detailed as possible.
> 
> ...



OLED C9 has the lowest latency, better then most gaming monitors, the advertised "latency" on the box of every PC monitor is GtG and not actual latency, so PC monitors with 1 or 2 or 3ms on the box is just Overdrive gray to gray in unusable Extreme mode, the actual latency is much higher.
C9 has 13ms in Game mode, in 4K in 4K HDR in FHD in 1440p and it has 6ms in 1080p 120hz and 6ms in 1440 120hz [right now there is no way to test 4K 120hz since no GPU supports HDMI 2.1].

Most people dont plan to use PC monitor for 5 years, new stuff comes out, i never used a TV longer then 2 and this one OLED C6 used as monitor, now comes to 3 year
If you keep OLED power at 40 or 45 [below 50 the lower the better] the chance for Burn-in will be minimal, the lower the OLED light is the lower the chance, my game and game HDR preset are set to 100, but Photo preset that used for Windows use/web is set to 40, since the TV is huge its enough and my room is permanetly darkened i cant stand sunlight


----------



## low (Oct 21, 2019)

I tried to see the flickering and the scanlines, but all i hear is the fan.


----------



## Viruzz (Oct 21, 2019)

low said:


> I tried to see the flickering and the scanlines, but all i hear is the fan.



Its the only thing i didnt hear


----------



## low (Oct 21, 2019)

My PC is watercooled and doesnt make any sound at all. PSU is semipassiv. No HDD.


OLED: 








You see some kind of input lag. So PG35VQ > OLED


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 22, 2019)

Viruzz said:


> OLED C9 has the lowest latency, better then most gaming monitors, the advertised "latency" on the box of every PC monitor is GtG and not actual latency, so PC monitors with 1 or 2 or 3ms on the box is just Overdrive gray to gray in unusable Extreme mode, the actual latency is much higher.
> C9 has 13ms in Game mode, in 4K in 4K HDR in FHD in 1440p and it has 6ms in 1080p 120hz and 6ms in 1440 120hz [right now there is no way to test 4K 120hz since no GPU supports HDMI 2.1].
> 
> Most people dont plan to use PC monitor for 5 years, new stuff comes out, i never used a TV longer then 2 and this one OLED C6 used as monitor, now comes to 3 year
> If you keep OLED power at 40 or 45 [below 50 the lower the better] the chance for Burn-in will be minimal, the lower the OLED light is the lower the chance, my game and game HDR preset are set to 100, but Photo preset that used for Windows use/web is set to 40, since the TV is huge its enough and my room is permanetly darkened i cant stand sunlight



Actually G2G is only _a part of the pipeline_ and the entire pipeline is called 'button to pixel latency' or 'input lag'. And the total is quite a bit higher than what your monitor produces, after all, each frame at 120 fps also takes 8.3ms already to get refreshed. Other than that I *nod* in agreement 

Only setback to me is that these LG's are all 55 inch. Ridiculous size for any monitor tbh, or even TVs. We seriously looked at an OLED for the living room, but 55 is just too much. Settled at 43...



low said:


> My PC is watercooled and doesnt make any sound at all. PSU is semipassiv. No HDD.
> 
> 
> OLED:
> ...



Useless post. This does not show input lag at all, it just shows gameplay. If this is how you compare monitors... get educated.


----------



## Viruzz (Oct 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Actually G2G is only _a part of the pipeline_ and the entire pipeline is called 'button to pixel latency' or 'input lag'. And the total is quite a bit higher than what your monitor produces, after all, each frame at 120 fps also takes 8.3ms already to get refreshed. Other than that I *nod* in agreement
> 
> Only setback to me is that these LG's are all 55 inch. Ridiculous size for any monitor tbh, or even TVs. We seriously looked at an OLED for the living room, but 55 is just too much. Settled at 43...


Thats exactly what I said that G2G is PC monitor "scam", they advertise these 1ms on the box and most gamers assume its actual input lag but its only G2G pixel refresh, its advertisement scam.
The Input lag on the OLED was tested with Leo Bodnar device.
You get used to size, dont get scared youll love it after and everything looks realistic when you game from PC sitting distance, you cant see the walls behind, your full view is on the TV, I got used after 2 weeks, now i cant use smaller monitors, 35inch 21:9 was TINY [IMHO the 21:9 needs some otehr type of measure, when they say 35inch people assume its big but in reality its as tall as 27inch monitor just tad wider, kinda scummy and confusing, especially the 31:9 or whatever the Super ultra wide monitors, 49inch is also as tall as 27inch monitor just twice wider, like using two 27inchers].
In the living room 55inch is minimum, 43inch is my minimum for desktop monitor [waiting for ACER Predator CG7 and ASUS XG43UQ  reviews]
GSYNC driver and firmware for OLED c9 is not out yet, when it comes out and it works fine ill decide what to buy C9 or ACER CG7 or wait for next years OLED, in 2 months we should know whats special about next years OLED if its something big like DisplayPort or panels with higher NITs it maybe worth to wait]

If you dont care about HDR, the new IPS LG, 38 inch 21:9 is insane monitor, its much bigger then 35inch, the 3 inches extra make big difference, the only minus is lack of HDR [HDR400 is not really HDR], it has everything else, low input lag, gsync, high refresh rate, nano IPS, if i decide to buy extra monitor for work ill get one like this to complement my OLED or Acer CG7 [check this one out its 43inch, HDR1000, FreeSync 2, 4K 144hz with display compression so you keep high high color bit. they should come out soon]


----------



## low (Oct 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Useless post. This does not show input lag at all, it just shows gameplay. If this is how you compare monitors... get educated.



I dont see gameplay, i see this lag ... lag everywhere...


----------



## SystemMechanic (Nov 30, 2019)

Looks like Firmware is coming.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/e3ysgy


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Dec 22, 2019)

Viruzz said:


> Thats exactly what I said that G2G is PC monitor "scam", they advertise these 1ms on the box and most gamers assume its actual input lag but its only G2G pixel refresh, its advertisement scam.
> The Input lag on the OLED was tested with Leo Bodnar device.
> You get used to size, dont get scared youll love it after and everything looks realistic when you game from PC sitting distance, you cant see the walls behind, your full view is on the TV, I got used after 2 weeks, now i cant use smaller monitors, 35inch 21:9 was TINY [IMHO the 21:9 needs some otehr type of measure, when they say 35inch people assume its big but in reality its as tall as 27inch monitor just tad wider, kinda scummy and confusing, especially the 31:9 or whatever the Super ultra wide monitors, 49inch is also as tall as 27inch monitor just twice wider, like using two 27inchers].
> In the living room 55inch is minimum, 43inch is my minimum for desktop monitor [waiting for ACER Predator CG7 and ASUS XG43UQ  reviews]
> ...



I waited 2+ years for the ROG SWIFT PG35VQ just to find out its crazy expensive and buggy. Not saying that the ROG SWIFT PG35VQ is not the best.... It is the best monitor you can buy at the moment it you can afford it!

I ended up buying the LG UltraGear 38GL950G-B monitor that's a thousand dollars cheaper and the only big trade-off is HDR 400 the not so HDR but better than sRGB. (8-bit+FRC HDR)

LG UltraGear 38GL950G-B big Curved 38" with higher resolution 3840x1600 no 2xAA is necessary and 1ms means less ghosting than the other 2ms VA

But G-Sync HDR 400 (8-bit+FRC) to G-Sync Ultimate HDR 1000 (10-bit) is a big deal breaker.


----------



## Viruzz (Jan 7, 2020)

ToxicTaZ said:


> I waited 2+ years for the ROG SWIFT PG35VQ just to find out its crazy expensive and buggy. Not saying that the ROG SWIFT PG35VQ is not the best.... It is the best monitor you can buy at the moment it you can afford it!
> 
> I ended up buying the LG UltraGear 38GL950G-B monitor that's a thousand dollars cheaper and the only big trade-off is HDR 400 the not so HDR but better than sRGB. (8-bit+FRC HDR)
> 
> ...



I sent my back and got OLED C9, very happy now, I got used to 55inch size from my C6 that I Used as PC monitor from 2016 till 2019, so 35inch 21:9 looked small, very small.
Gsync works fine on the OLED, I can do 1440p 120hz, and when HDMI 2.1 GPUs come out [or at least DP1.4 to HDMI 2.1 converters] ill be able to do 4K/120Hz, HDR works fine as always.
This year LG comes with 48inch OLED and its insane value for PC monitor usage: cheaper then 55inch models, higher pixel denstity and size-wise its a sweet spot for PC monitor no matter what you do, fun for games, fun for movies and if you work, do video editing etc you have lots of space and no need to squint, everything is large as you want it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 7, 2020)

Viruzz said:


> I sent my back and got OLED C9, very happy now, I got used to 55inch size from my C6 that I Used as PC monitor from 2016 till 2019, so 35inch 21:9 looked small, very small.
> Gsync works fine on the OLED, I can do 1440p 120hz, and when HDMI 2.1 GPUs come out [or at least DP1.4 to HDMI 2.1 converters] ill be able to do 4K/120Hz, HDR works fine as always.
> This year LG comes with 48inch OLED and its insane value for PC monitor usage: cheaper then 55inch models, higher pixel denstity and size-wise its a sweet spot for PC monitor no matter what you do, fun for games, fun for movies and if you work, do video editing etc you have lots of space and no need to squint, everything is large as you want it.



yeah if 48" OLED can hit the 799 mark i seriously may consider one.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Jan 7, 2020)

Viruzz said:


> I sent my back and got OLED C9, very happy now, I got used to 55inch size from my C6 that I Used as PC monitor from 2016 till 2019, so 35inch 21:9 looked small, very small.
> Gsync works fine on the OLED, I can do 1440p 120hz, and when HDMI 2.1 GPUs come out [or at least DP1.4 to HDMI 2.1 converters] ill be able to do 4K/120Hz, HDR works fine as always.
> This year LG comes with 48inch OLED and its insane value for PC monitor usage: cheaper then 55inch models, higher pixel denstity and size-wise its a sweet spot for PC monitor no matter what you do, fun for games, fun for movies and if you work, do video editing etc you have lots of space and no need to squint, everything is large as you want it.




I have a 2017 LG OLED 65" TV.... I would never use that for Gaming.... OLED are very bad for burnins.... 

OLED is the best for TV and Movies but not gaming. Second top PC Gaming is moving to Ultra Wide, 16:9 just a stupid TV standard.... Evan all movies are 21:9 format thus your black bar's on your display. 

I tell you once you go Ultra Wide you will understand what I'm talking about. In the end it's all about FOV and fps... That's what real Gaming monitors are all about. 

Did all you guys see the new up coming Samsung 49" Odyssey.... With 1000R curve and..... 

AMD has hardware Freesync premium coming..... Means bye bye cheap Freesync.... All next generation gaming monitors will have mods AMD / Nvidia 

Only TV's will use software based VRR for mostly next generation consoles.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 7, 2020)

ToxicTaZ said:


> I have a 2017 LG OLED 65" TV.... I would never use that for Gaming.... OLED are very bad for burnins....
> 
> OLED is the best for TV and Movies but not gaming. Second top PC Gaming is moving to Ultra Wide, 16:9 just a stupid TV standard.... Evan all movies are 21:9 format thus your black bar's on your display.
> 
> ...



thats not true, LG OLED implementation moves the pixels about 1-2mm every 15-20 minutes to prevent burn in, you don't notice it cause its so small of a change. burn in is still issue, but less so now. and at end of each gaming sessions you can simply run the cycle of colors all OLED tv's have to reset the picture


----------

